# Offseason Changes



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

When the summer comes for you guys, I think that there will be more trading in the camp for sure, just a matter of who wil be on the trading block. I think KVH should be traded for someone like Theo ratliff who can rebound and defend very well. I think Stack would want to be traded as well as he would want to be in a place where he starts. I think trading him for Ron Murray of the Sonics would be a great idea, considering what he done last year with them when Allen and co where injured. He could be a real steal, as he hardly plays at all atm with the Sonics and gets several DNP-CD's, he can also play either guard so he has versatility.

Myself like, all sane people would wish that one Tariq Abdul-Wahad would take his opt-out this year if he really wants to play in the NBA again.

To take TAW's place there is a guy named Brian Wethers who played in my local national team in Austrlia, the NBL, who lead the league in scoring and is now returning to the NBA to play and will be a free agent. He can also rebound quite well and here is a link to his statistics. http://www.nbl.com.au/default.aspx?s=pirates_playerprofile&profile=213

I would resign Al, but not DA and probably get a player that has a lot of versatlity at either forward position and can play some defence.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

If the Dallas Mavericks don't win the championship, there are a few minor changes I want us to make. Our starting lineup seems pretty set for years to come, so I wouldn't really change anything there. Possibly switch a certain sophmore with a certain veteran, but I'll get onto that lately

First off, I'm going to speak about re-signing our players. As it is, Darrell Armstrong and Alan Henderson are our only upcoming free agents. IMO, I think we should let Darrell Armstrong walk -- knowing Nellie's strange mancrush on him, I think we will unfortunately resign him. He isn't good for much anymore, except the occasional nice pass. Now, all he does is make crappy passes and take away time from our promising young rookie Devin Harris. With Jason Terry, Marquis Daniels and Devin Harris, we have enough players to handle the point guard position. I think we should definately re-sign Alan Henderson, he's been perfect for out team. He does everything a backup PF/C should do, rebound, defend, hustle, putbacks. I would give him 3 years/11 million

Next up, is Free-Agency. The type of players which I'm looking at will be backup PF/C who can defend, so we're not stuck with Bradley _starting_ at Center if Dampier is hurt. Dikembe Mutombo, Udonis Haslem, Zaza Pachulia, Mark Madsen, Reggie Evans & Matt Bonner are the cream of the crop when it comes to that department. Out of that list, kick out Udonis Haslem, Matt Bonner and possibly Dikembe Mutombo. Why would Haslem come here when he could start in Miami, he also may be too pricey for us. If we managed to sign Reggie Evans, I'd be extremely delighted. He would provide us with some tough nosed defense and rebounding, considering that really tall guy cant -- I mean, Shawn played 27 minutes a grabbed one rebound in a specific game this year. My ultime Mavs offseason, would involve acquiring Tyson Chandler. He is good enough to handle most, if not all, minutes at the backup 4 and 5, and is just brilliantly defensively - whether it be sending a shot into the crowd or grabbing a rebound. Realistically, I don't really see an opportunity for us to acquire him.

Possibly the biggest offseason move that the Mavericks face, is to extend Avery Johnsons contract. Yes, he has a 5 year handshake agreement with the Mavericks organization. However, with the distinct possibility that a bunch of teams may go after him, who knows what fate he'll choose? I for one, think Avery is too nice of a man to back out of his handshake. Then again, I'm sure a lot of the league considered Carlos Boozer to be "nice" aswell. Hell, I'm going beyond resigning him and I'm saying that we should make him HEAD COACH. Look how much we improved with AJ running the show, Finley had 11 rebounds under AJ, the last time he did that was ages ago. Then, Nelson comes back and we score 13 points in the first quarter against an almost depleted Blazers team. For someone who is an offensive mastermind, this team is struggling offensively. Unfortunately, I wonder how Don Nelson (who is also our GM) would handle being demoted, yet still be our GM

Damnit, we dont have any draft picks, and that *really* pisses me off. Whenever we do get a draft pick, we normally produce with it. I'd kill to draft a Josh Howard all over again. So that is why my offseason plan involves us getting a draft pick from 25-35. Possibly re-do a Pavel Podkolzin (who will never amount to anything) trade, give him up for a pick in that range. Draft day comes, and we are on the clock; heres my scenario. First choice is to draft Shelden Williams, he is a big body who knows what it takes defensively. He averaged something crazy like 5 blocks a game in college and 10 rebounds (I think?) and would give Dirk more time to rest. There's a good chance that Williams won't be available, so my second choice is Luke Schenscher out of Georgia Tech. He is roughly 7'0, and is a poor mans Bogut. He is above average on both ends of the floor, he is a nice shotblocker and can defend the post well. He is also a pretty good passer and talented offensively, but he is a bit of a stick. I would be so happy if we got him, as he's an Aussie -- I could imagine that we would get more Dallas exposure over here in Australia.

My final hope is that we tinker slightly with the lineup, see how it goes for Finley to become the 6th man. If I were Nelson (or hopefully AJ), I would test out Marquis Daniels starting at SG. Marquis would provide the opportunity to take relief of Jason Terry, as Quis could easily slide into PG and adapt fairly well. Michael Finley would be a good 6th man, someone to come in and relieve the pressure by hitting a 3 while the defense has* started to slow down*. When the opposition D has slowed down, I think we stick Jerry Stackhouse in who scores almost instantaneously and honestly can't be stopped. He is an offensive machine, but shouldn't be higher up on the roster because sometimes he is a black hole. When he decides to be a black hole, he does sometimes hit a shot, but thats not the problem. He'll make our offense go cold and that's never a good thing here. Also, I would start giving DJ MBenga more minutes. The time he did receive minutes (against Phoenix) he proved to be decent, but dumb, so by playing him we'll improve not only him, but also our team D

As you noticed, I don't want the usual Dallas Mavericks offseason. That is, blow everything up and have a completely new roster come training camp. I really think this team has the right pieces, but we need a small push in the right direction and possibly some fine-tuning until we can win it. These past few games have showed me that we're not ready yet


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I agree with a lot of what you are saying, Theo, but when it comes to Pavel, we shouldn't give up on him just yet....he is very young, and very huge, with talent. The reason we gave up a future #1 is because this guy was very highly touted all around the league. If he would have been in the 2003 draft, he would have been a top 10 pick...trading Pavel would just give us more uncertainty imo. Also, I don't think that Darrell Armstrong is a big concern for the offseason. I think that unless he takes the veteran's minimun from us, he probably won't be in a Dallas uniform next year. Alan Henderson, who has gotten quite a fan following since the KVH trade, I think will be back next season. I don't want to see a major shakeup next year, the only big move I want to do is get something for Van Horn, and maybe trading JET at the deadline....if this can be our lineup going into next season, I would be happy:

PG:JET/Harris
SG:Fin/Daniels (maybe switched around like u suggested)
SF:J-Ho/Stack
PFirk/Hendu
C: Damp/Uprade

That's right, this team is almost exactly like our current team. I don't see why we would change it, as we all know we are a top-tier team when healthy....What I could see happening is Stack getting traded as well....hopefully we win the championship and don't have to worry about it though :biggrin: *


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Great Post Theo and DHarris. All I want is for Armstrong to be OFF this team. By getting him it has taken away minutes away from Devin and he's been demoted to the bench more. Otherwise i agree


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I think now with AJ as coach, Harris will get a lot more PT.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice posts. I agree with mostly everything you say Theo outside of moving Podkolzine. I think he's at least as good a prospect as Williams, *7-5* and with some mobility. He could be a surprise for us.

All I want out of this offseason is:

The aforementioned backup PF/C, Haslem the dream, Evans or Madsen a (pretty good) reality.

I want to see Armstrong retire and join us as an assistant. He's the perfect guy, smart, humble, knows his basketball. He'd be a nice little extension of Avery on the bench

We do need to get Johnson's contract done now, just to get it over with (and so he doesn't drive his price up with good seasons ).

I don't want any trades being made. Just take your finger off the trigger Cuban. Nelson, I know you're bored not being coach anymore, *but do not touch the phone*. I want this team to "gel" get some experience together. We cannot keep the overhauls going every season.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't think we'll make any huge trades this offseason. The biggest thing I could see happening is a trade for finley or KVH. Any other trades should be spare for spare really. I think we should let some chemistry develop.

We also need to see how Avery does as a coach and build a team around his style, so he may be looking to get some defensive players in.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I think will be traded in the offseason unless we win the championship. KVH also needs to be traded for a reliable back up C, I like the idea of Ratliff, but Marc Jackson would be an even better idea I think and out in DJ or Pavel to sweeten the deal. DA will definately be let go, but having him in the assistant coaching role may be a mistake, del Harris is a fine enough assistant ATM.


----------

